# Simon is the weirdest cat ever



## Katiebird (Jul 21, 2013)

After steadfastly proclaiming my love for Siamese cats, I was eventually persuaded to consider adding a Scottish Fold to my pair of kitties. One of my best friends has adored them for a long time, and he convinced me of their awesomeness, lol. So now we have Simon, a 10 month old longhaired Scottish Fold. He is, without a doubt, the funniest cat with the most personality that I have ever met. They have the most amazing personalities that you could ever hope for in a cat. He only sleeps on his back, in what they call the 'roadkill' position, lol. If he decides that he's not getting enough attention when he's sleeping with me at night he'll climb up on me and lick my nose repeatedly until he gets what he wants, lol. 







I cannot recommend this breed of cat highly enough, they're absolutely wonderful. So here's some pics that I couldn't help sharing 










































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alyson Jayne (Oct 7, 2011)

Can understand why you wanted to post these - he looks adorable and his personality really shines through in them


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your photos, we all love to look at pictures of cats around here. Simon's a lovely boy!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

LOL the last one is so funny! He is a cutie pie


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

OMGEEEEEEEE sooooooo cute!!!!m..is that a scottish fold?


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwww what a little fluffy bundle of love! Thanks for sharing  you made me smile a much needed smile today 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katiebird (Jul 21, 2013)

Yup, he's a longhaired Scottish Fold 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That last pic cracks me up - it's like an "I see dead people" expression.

Cute little guy. Looks like personality through the roof. 

Great name too. My rainbow bridge cat in my avatar photo was named Simon.


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Hahahaha he's so adorable!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe this is where they got the idea for the Ewoks! Ahhhh sweetness overdose! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tali (Jul 10, 2013)

He is just adorable. Scottish folds are jus great. We have an American Shorthair joining our family this weekend and his name is Spike.
Here's Spike







A



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katiebird (Jul 21, 2013)

Awww, Spike is an adorably handsome guy. I'm sure you're super excited to take him home! I forgot to put this picture with the others I posted. This cat has convinced me that cats can actually smile. I think he kinda looks like the Cheshire Cat too 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Aaahhhhhh more sweetness overload! He's a teddy bear! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Just absolutely adorable. I have a soft spot for those put faced kitties like this! SO, SO cute I could just kiss him on his little face!!!!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

He really knows how to ham it up for the camera!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

How handsome! I have to say..... as anti breeder as I've been about cats that is the ONE cat breed that me stop and think I'd love to have one.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

He is the cutest thing ever! Do you have photos of your other kitties as well? We wanna see!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Simon is terrific! Whatta cute lil face!! 

This guy has SO much personality ha couldn't contain it if he wanted to! He just looks like he hasn't a care in the world and loves life!!

..and he's gonna make sure anyone around him is gonna luv life too! LOL


----------



## Katiebird (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah, I felt a bit guilty getting a cat from a breeder, but all my others have been rescues that I figured I was allowed one indulgence. They're such a unique breed of cat, I absolutely love them. As requested, here's some pics of my other kitties. Nigel is my big fat carbohydrate addicted male, and Jasmine is my petite female. They were abandoned at the front door of the animal hospital I work at when they were 4 months old. I have a pretty good looking kitty crew, if I do say so myself, lol.

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Between Maru and your cat.... I really think a Scottish fold will be on my list of things to buy..someday.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

MowMow said:


> Between Maru and your cat.... I really think a Scottish fold will be on my list of things to buy..someday.


We have a straight earred scottish fold at the shelter right now, Kris. Hop on a plane...










Truth is there is so much interest in Tilty (name comes from a missing ear drum causing her head to tilt. But she's had her share of upper resp problems for quite a while now so people get shy when it comes to the actual adoption.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

your cat is so hilarious and cute! I've considered that breed also, since I've heard their personalities are so loving. i'm trying not to get any more kittens lol but I do like knowing what happens to them their entire lives.

one of my cats used to smile a weird nerdy looking smile:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

NebraskaCat said:


> We have a straight earred scottish fold at the shelter right now, Kris. Hop on a plane.....................
> 
> Truth is there is so much interest in Tilty (name comes from a missing ear drum causing her head to tilt. But she's had her share of upper resp problems for quite a while now so people get shy when it comes to the actual adoption.


She's adorable! I might be convinced(if I was closer) even with my self imposed TWO CATS ONLY rule.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Katiebird said:


> I have a pretty good looking kitty crew, if I do say so myself, lol.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're right! Your other kitties are also very pretty. Pointed Tabby pattern is so cool looking. And those blue eyes @[email protected]

Thank you for sharing! Do they all get along?


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Awwww!!! cinderflower, that smile must have brightened up even your worst day!!

I love that smile!!!


----------



## Katiebird (Jul 21, 2013)

For the most part. Nigel was really timid for the first year we had him, he wouldn't even let anyone pet him. Then he progressed to letting you pet him as long as he couldn't see your hand, and now he's a total **** and loves everybody. Simon and Nigel are best buddies and play, wrestle and groom each other. Jazzy loves people, and doesn't mind the other kitties as long as they don't bother her. If Simon gets too close she gets her nose bent out of joint though. 

All the Scottish Folds I've met are completely chill and get along with pretty much anyone and anything. The only thing you have to be wary of is some of their health issues. I got Simon as a reject as he was from an accidental fold to fold mating and nobody wanted him. He has Osteochondrodysplasia which causes joint deformity and arthritis, and can cause lameness at a young age. We have him on Adequan, Dasuquin and a Joint Diet and he's doing awesome, but I know not everyone would be able to cope with these issues. Since I work in the veterinary field, I figured I'd be able to give him the care he needed more easily than most. I think with most purebred cats, it's probably not a bad idea to consider having pet insurance for them as their rates of illness and inherited disorders are higher. If anyone else has a Fold with these issues I'd be curious to talk to you. I've learned quite a bit in the last few months 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

cat face said:


> Awwww!!! cinderflower, that smile must have brightened up even your worst day!!
> 
> I love that smile!!!


that smile and his overall cuteness saved him, i think, because he peed in my bed for two years LOLOLOL. he quit about 3 years ago.

OP, i really like the tabby point coloring, you have two almost identical cats don't you? (sitting on the quilt, only one has a leg out). it looks like lynx point to me.


----------



## Katiebird (Jul 21, 2013)

Yup, they're pretty much identical, except for the size difference. Nigel is 17 pounds and Jazzy is only 9, lol. I always figured they were lynx point, but it makes no difference to me as they're adorable whatever they're called. They're the sweetest most social kitties, who talk up a storm and have a large vocabulary of interesting noises. Folds on the other hand, are really pretty quiet and have a really dainty, tiny meow. We always laugh at Simon's girly voice, and half the time he does a silent meow. It's really interesting to me to see how strong the breed traits are amongst Scottish Folds. He does pretty much all the things that Maru does, which I didn't totally expect. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katiebird (Jul 21, 2013)

In case any of you guys want to see him in action, he also has a YouTube channel. My friend who convinced me to get a Fold spent a lot of time getting good footage of Simon. Sometimes I think he likes my cat more than he likes me, lol. 
http://youtu.be/v9uAEPq_Z-Q


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Ha ha, i love the first one. Classic roadkill,.lol. so cute!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

LifeofSi is one of my new favorite youtube channels.


----------

